# Red pill is .......



## Stranger (16/4/21)

So early yesterday I got a one shot of Red pill. Carefully mixed it and left it to try last night.

When I was a kid I got taken to an aunty's house. I had never met her before and just remember that I come from a generation of kids that were "seen and not heard". When she opened the door it was like something out of Hansel and Gretel. Here was this thing dressed up in old old carpet and she smelled funny. I did not dare look in her eyes unless she put a spell on me. I could only imagine her name was Griselda the witch.

In her tiny smelly cramped house I was made to sit on the floor in a corner. She gave me some funny looking sweeties on a piece of newspaper. They smelled funny, like flowers from the rich wifey's house up the rd from us. I remember licking one and being totally confused. This was an alien taste to me. I knew what sugar tasted like, I knew what honey tasted like, I knew what tripe and onions tasted like but I had never ever tasted anything like this before,.... what is this stuff ?

Any way I got bored and ate one, still weird, not unpleasant but not yummy like chocolate. I was never invited into any conversation so I sat in the corner, slowly eating the sweeties, you know like a good boy, but my guard was always up because Griselda obviously had her glam on when we went there. She didn't know but I could see through it. I saw her a few more times and always got the weird sweeties. Then I never got taken there again. I know witches don't die so I think she moved on to cover her tracks.

*Vapefly mesh with a kick ass tri core single clapton 0.3. On the MVV II around 3.5 Volts*

OH BOY, transported straight back to that corner on the floor with the sweeties in the newspaper. I got such a shock I jumped up and started looking for Griselda. I even put the lights on to check the dark corners.

What is this stuff, it's weird. It's like my taste buds are going I know this but what is it ? I know my tasted buds are knackered after a pre teen 30 odd year smoking habit but there is a disconnect between them and my brain. I am struggling to pick out any one flavour, I can't separate them and my brain just keeps screaming " Giselda's sweeties"

I am not a quitter, so I poured myself two fingers of label five and finished the tank to the last drop.

*Dvarw DL FL clone, 22 awg coil master single wire coil. .45
*
Aww man, what is going on ... I get a totally different yet same flavour from the Dvarw clone that I got from the Vapefly*.* It is not as intense but still just as confusing.

It is now 11:14 am on Fridy the 16th of April 2021. I am typing this with the dvarw clone on a NCV2 and am on my second tank of the morning. 

I think I have worked out what has happened, My childhood is gone and the witch's spell has finally broken through and put a spell on me. If you do not hear from me in a short while, you will know I have lost the battle and am on my bike looking for Griselda.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 4 | Creative 3


----------



## Paul33 (16/4/21)

Funny you say that because I pretty much get no fruit taste at all from red pill, only the ice and every now and again an odd taste of something. Bizarre.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (16/4/21)

Bizarre, that's it. That's what I am tasting

Red Pill = something Bizarre

Thank you @alex1501 and @Paul33 , I was just about to get back on my bike and see if I could sniff out Griselda, but I think you have managed to save me. A few more comments and I will be safe.

Does any one know what those sweeties were ?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## alex1501 (16/4/21)

Stranger said:


> Does any one know what those sweeties were ?



Did they look even close to


this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/4/21)

Lychee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/4/21)

Funny sweets on newspaper that smells like potpourri and tastes nothing like sugar/honey/chocolate... was it "musky" as well? Hard like humbugs or soft like gummies?

I am intrigued! Would love to jump in my time machine and go hide behind the couch to first see @Stranger sitting "quietly" in a corner with a look of confusion on his face, secondly to see what bloody "sweets" these were...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Munro31 (16/4/21)

Red Pill to me ,tastes a bit like a berry Gin and Tonic. I get the elder flower and ice and after a few days steeping some delicate berries. The last os I mixed up I added .5 sweetener, berry flavour has come out even more now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31 (16/4/21)

I was expecting the story to end with a police detective and a doll...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (16/4/21)

No, they were small. Little triangle shaped things. They were hard, powdery, not gummy or glass candy.

Colours were purple , yellow , pink, blue, no decoration or writing. Too even to be home made (maybe , she was a witch after all)

Long time ago, we are talking 1967/8

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (16/4/21)

Like this but they were not letters ..... perfume, they smelt like perfume.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/4/21)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (16/4/21)

Close but no.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (16/4/21)

Stranger said:


> Close but no.


Definitely Ecstacy

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/4/21)

After I started mixing and used recipes from the forum and other sites, Red pill was the best thing ever after all that kuk. If you can taste past the menthol, I got almost a Koo Fruit salad taste.
But I stopped vaping it for a while and when I tried it again, I just could not like it anymore, eish and I went through liters of that at one stage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (16/4/21)

Only one person on this site knows all the nuances of Red Pill, in every device and with every atty, coil and cotton type ever made. We all know who he is...

(I get menthol with some other fruity stuff.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (16/4/21)

This is the weird part. Berries, Litchi and elder flower and a dash of ice. I get none of that, I get floral sweeties. I can vape it no problem, it is quite nice and I can see it being vaped regularly, it is just that I get a complete flavour, I can't identify the parts. Maybe that is the sign of a well concocted juice or
maybe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (16/4/21)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> After I started mixing and used recipes from the forum and other sites, Red pill was the best thing ever after all that kuk. If you can taste past the menthol, I got almost a Koo Fruit salad taste.
> But I stopped vaping it for a while and when I tried it again, I just could not like it anymore, eish and I went through liters of that at one stage.



That's an age thing. I was told by a very knowledgeable sommelier that as we age we go off sweet things, until right to the very end when we may go back to wanting sweet again. Happened to me with wine just like he said. Used to love my sweet whites and then went onto wooded Chardonnay and now on reds only. Sweet red is not to my palette.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (16/4/21)

Well we all know what happened to Leo when he took the red pill, maybe we are not the chosen one but @Rob Fisher is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (16/4/21)

Leo who, this Leo ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (16/4/21)

Stranger said:


> This is the weird part. Berries, Litchi and elder flower and a dash of ice. I get none of that, I get floral sweeties. I can vape it no problem, it is quite nice and I can see it being vaped regularly, it is just that I get a complete flavour, I can't identify the parts. Maybe that is the sign of a well concocted juice or
> maybe
> View attachment 227687



It's because taste differs. I get a fruity taste that I can't describe, but I like it and I buy tons of RP one shots at a time. It's my main daily vape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/4/21)

Stranger said:


> So early yesterday I got a one shot of Red pill. Carefully mixed it and left it to try last night.
> 
> When I was a kid I got taken to an aunty's house. I had never met her before and just remember that I come from a generation of kids that were "seen and not heard". When she opened the door it was like something out of Hansel and Gretel. Here was this thing dressed up in old old carpet and she smelled funny. I did not dare look in her eyes unless she put a spell on me. I could only imagine her name was Griselda the witch.
> 
> ...


First with the weird ass math dream and now this.

Do you need a hug?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (16/4/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> First with the weird ass math dream and now this.
> 
> Do you need a hug?


It's the Ecstasy, he is all messed up

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (16/4/21)

Stranger said:


> View attachment 227689
> 
> Leo who, this Leo ?


Mr Anderson

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (16/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> Mr Anderson


It was Neo

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (16/4/21)

Paul33 said:


> It was Neo


Follow the white haas

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (16/4/21)

OMG! @Oupa is aunty Griselda! Now I’m scared!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/4/21)

Stranger said:


> View attachment 227689
> 
> Leo who, this Leo ?



Neo in the film Matrix with the red pill

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KUDU (16/4/21)

@Stranger, I used to buy sweets called "blits". They were all the offcuts from the sweet factories.
The general dealer used a peace of newspaper and roled it in a form like a cone and filled it with a handfull of these small mixed sweets. cheap cheap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (19/4/21)

You could be onto something there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (19/4/21)

@SmokeyJoe 
@Munro31 

Yeah go on, mock me

It's people like me who made the world what it is.







So "Flub off"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/21)

Munro31 said:


> Well we all know what happened to Leo when he took the red pill, maybe we are not the chosen one but @Rob Fisher is?


Neo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (19/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Neo?


Auto correct, or the Matrix is aware of my rebellion

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Munro31 (19/4/21)

Stranger said:


> @SmokeyJoe
> @Munro31
> 
> Yeah go on, mock me
> ...


Wahaha!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StephanKuhn (19/4/21)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that loves red pill. I've been vaping red pill exclusively now for almost 2 years. I even got my dad to stop smoking and switch to vaping during Lockdown, and Red pill was the juice that got him to stop. He smoked 2 packets a day so that says a lot.
Does anyone know if the red pill one shot tastes different to the commercial store bought red pill? I only use one shots so would like to know if the original pre mixed tastes any different.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Drikusw (19/4/21)

StephanKuhn said:


> I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that loves red pill. I've been vaping red pill exclusively now for almost 2 years. I even got my dad to stop smoking and switch to vaping during Lockdown, and Red pill was the juice that got him to stop. He smoked 2 packets a day so that says a lot.
> Does anyone know if the red pill one shot tastes different to the commercial store bought red pill? I only use one shots so would like to know if the original pre mixed tastes any different.


Been using the one-shot since it's release and it is 100% as the normal store bought juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StephanKuhn (19/4/21)

Drikusw said:


> Been using the one-shot since it's release and it is 100% as the normal store bought juice.


Great thank you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (19/4/21)

StephanKuhn said:


> I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that loves red pill. I've been vaping red pill exclusively now for almost 2 years. I even got my dad to stop smoking and switch to vaping during Lockdown, and Red pill was the juice that got him to stop. He smoked 2 packets a day so that says a lot.
> Does anyone know if the red pill one shot tastes different to the commercial store bought red pill? I only use one shots so would like to know if the original pre mixed tastes any different.



A colleague of mine did a side by side comparison and there is no difference between the two. 

The commercial was ever so slightly sweeter, could be the different VG. But it is barely noticeable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/4/21)

I've never vaped it, but I had an ex who vaped it and I could not for the life of me kiss her afterwards. Was the most horrible taste. I wanted to buy her a toothbrush until I figured out it was her juice that tasted like that

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

